# does EasyWater no salt water treatment work?



## janne (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

Has anybody ever heard of EasyWater? 

I moved into a home with a softener and had to have a plumber come out to fix my toilet.  He asked about my softener and suggested that I switch to EasyWater.  I am not sure how it works even though he explained it to me.  Will it soften my water?  I am not sure what the difference would be since I have never used a softener before now anyways.  I am a single mother and can't afford too much since I just moved.  I don't like the idea of having to replace the salt or think of it.  If I don't do anything will it hurt my house?


----------



## greenladypam (Jul 2, 2012)

Dear Janne, I know, hard water is a pain. We found a system that works just as good as EasyWater but has half the price and 10 ye warranty. It's called Scalewatcher hard water treatment and you can get one at aquagenesisusa.com for under $500, may be less. If you dont treat your hard water it will scale up your water heater, pipes, faucets, etc.


----------

